# Word & Excel creating Large TMP files



## agiani (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Windows 2003 server running and configured as file server. Users access files on the server throught network shares created on the server. Everytime any user or users try to open any work or excel files on the servers and close it after working on them; they notice that large TMP files are being created and no being deleted when they close word or excel.
Any clues and anyone shed some light as to why this is happening. This only started 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------

